# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Stoppen met de pil

## caroline1982

hallo

ik heb eerst een week de pil genomen en daarna ben ik gestopt met de pil, een week en half na mijn ongesteldheid had ik terug een bloedverlies van 4 dagen.
Normaal moest ik vorige week vrijdag mijn veranderingen doorkrijgen maar die zijn er niet geweest. moet ik nu rekenen op de laatste bloeding 
of heeft dit niets te maken met mijn cyclus

ik ben gestopt met de pil omdat ik graag zwanger wil worden. Ik heb maar negen maanden de pil genomen.

ik heb wel vaak een raar gevoel in mijn buik en heb de laatste dagen wel altijd maar honger
uitgerekend op mijn laatste bloeding zou ik volgende week mijn veranderingen dan moeten hebben indien het niet zo is ga ik eens een zwangerschaptest laten doen.

kan er mij iemand iets laten over weten of die dit ook meegemaakt heeft

groeten

caroline

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Caroline,

Vanaf de eerste dag dat je ongesteld zou moeten worden kun je een zwangerschapstest doen. Dus gewoon even een test halen en hopen op een positieve uitslag!

----------


## yzik

er zijn andere discussies die breedvoerig hierop ingaan tenzij je jou antwoord nog niet hebt gevonden....
je moet je natuurlijk eerst de vraag gaan stellen willen je stoppen met alle anti-conceptie of met een soort/type er zijn ook verschillende pillen die je zou kunnen gebruiken afen de info is er zat...

----------

